# Amazing Sampling Day



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

My group had an amazing day volunteering sampling! We had Hall's Bayou and did amazing in 5 separate locations. I heard the folks in Armond Bayou did quite well. I was busy netting, but I'll get some pic's from some of the other participants. I'm friggin' exhausted.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

What do you mean by amazing? You mean you had a fun day or you had a high sample number of tarpon?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

POCsaltdog said:


> My group had an amazing day volunteering sampling! .


Cool! Who were you sampling for and what were the results?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

"Marc, thanks for reaching out. If you forward me your email I'll submit it to be added to the study source and you'll receive the sample kits by the end of Spring 2015 when the program starts back up with all pertinent instructions"

...still waiting on those kits and a return email

marcus


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Any update?


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

helloï¼could you tell me which lure you use.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Glad nobody was holding their breath....


----------

